# large cat tries to kill new kitten



## khuckle (Nov 16, 2014)

I got a young kitten maybe a month and a half ago from a friend and had no idea what would happen. I already have 2 grown male neutered cats. One of them is fine with the kitten. The other grown and large cat has attacked and tried to kill the fastly growing kitten. it is obvious-he is trying to kill it. The kitten is also male and neutered.
My boyfriend wanted to kill the big cat tonight and I told him NO. I keep the kitten in my room and the attacks happen when one accidently goes out or comes in. I have loved cats all my life and worked for a veterinarian for 14 years, but I don't know what to do. I got the adult cats from a shelter and the bigger one has always been real weird and I do not want to get rid of kitten.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry but your boyfriend wanted to _kill_ one of your cats 

Seriously?

Why on earth would you want someone like that in your life 

Right - if the cats aren't getting on and one is in danger of harm from another, then you need to keep them separated and _ensure_ there are no 'accidents' for them to mix

How did you do the introductions?

It will hopefully be with a bit of time separated, it will be possible to reintroduce them over time - start with scent swapping etc but it may take a long time


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

khuckle said:


> I got a young kitten maybe a month and a half ago from a friend and had no idea what would happen. I already have 2 grown male neutered cats. One of them is fine with the kitten. The other grown and large cat has attacked and tried to kill the fastly growing kitten. it is obvious-he is trying to kill it. The kitten is also male and neutered.
> My boyfriend wanted to kill the big cat tonight and I told him NO. I keep the kitten in my room and the attacks happen when one accidently goes out or comes in. I have loved cats all my life and worked for a veterinarian for 14 years, but I don't know what to do. I got the adult cats from a shelter and the bigger one has always been real weird and I do not want to get rid of kitten.


Is this a serious post? :001_unsure:
What exactly is the older cat doing to the kitten to make you think he is trying to kill it?

Your boyfriend wanted to KILL your cat?? For real?? I would not go near anybody who had that attitude. Is there something wrong with him??

I agree with LL - if you want to keep the kitten then serious considerations are needed with regards to introductions.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome to our forums. Can you please describe the situation in more detail. And please let us know what steps you've already taken to introduce your kitten to resident cats. 

Please just write a longer post


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> *Sorry but your boyfriend wanted to kill one of your cats
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...





moggie14 said:


> Is this a serious post? :001_unsure:
> What exactly is the older cat doing to the kitten to make you think he is trying to kill it?
> 
> Your *boyfriend wanted to KILL your cat?? For real?? I would not go near anybody who had that attitude. Is there something wrong with him?? *
> ...


Why the hell are you with this evil minded person


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure whether it's the OP's phrasing when she says "kill" the cat I hope she comes back and explains what she means so she can get some good advice. X


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

This post is somewhat similar to the one in the dog section where the dog growled at the baby and the partner 'would not let her (the dog) out of her bed he was so mad'.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The use of veterinarian suggests the op is in the US, but the time of the post doesn't. I am a bit surprised someone who has worked with animals for 14 years doesn't know what to do, I would have thought the first point of call would have been a colleague as it sounds like a regular occurrence


----------

